# MTU? Evanzo Problem



## Carrear (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe so unbeschwert an meiner Seite gearbeitet und plötzlich geht nichts mehr : Weder meine Seite policy-broker.de noch die Seite meines Hosters evanzo.de . FTP verbindet nicht und Meine Browser erzählen mir was von einer Zeitüberschreitung.
Ich bin hier in einem kleinen Netzwerk und es geht an keinem der PCs. Ich rufe also Evanzo an und die erzählen mir, dass es bei ihnen geht. Tja, dann wetze ich schnell von meinen Netzwerk PCs an meinen PC der an einem seperaten Telefonanschluss ist und versuche es da: Nix.

Zurück - wieder ans Telefon - Evanzo sagt es liegt an unseren PCs. Bis jetzt geht immernoch nichts und Evanzo kann/will mir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich versuche mal eine Verbindung zu meinem FTP Server über eine Online FTP Benutzeroberfläche : Klappt. Komisch komisch XD Naja. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es an meinem Standalone PC auch nicht klappt, was mich sehr wundert wenn es an dem Netzwerk liegen sollte erkundige ich mich also im Netz woran es so liegen könnte. Ich finde irgendwas mit der CMD und dem Befehl ping -f-1 1458 ..... ich probiere es aus. CMD schreibt vier mal "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung" und dann Pakete: gesendet = 4, empfangen = 0, verloren = 4 (100% Verlust) ..... 

Was um gottes Willen kann ich jetzt machen? Alle anderen Seiten außer die bei Evanzo sind von allen PCs erreichbar nur eben Evanzo nicht....

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.

Gruß
Carrear


----------



## Carrear (19. Oktober 2007)

Lustig lustig, wir haben festgestellt, dass alle die Arcor haben unser seite http://www.policy-broker.de und die Seite des hosters http://www.evanzo.de nicht aufrufen können. Ich bitte mal alle die hier Arcor haben die beiden zu besuchen und mit der uhrzeit des versuches hier poste nob es geklappt hat oder nicht.


Gruß
Carrear


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich bin mit Arcor DSL6000 unterwegs und konnte den Link  http://www.policy-broker.de um 16:46 Uhr problemlos aufrufen.

Blos mit dem anderen Link hat es nicht funktioniert, da du den o.g. Link doppelt genannt hast.


----------



## Carrear (19. Oktober 2007)

Das ist aber echt komisch. Dann scheint es an den Leitungen hier in Kassel zu liegen? Alos hier funktioniert weder meine Seite (die du aufrufen konntest) noch die Seite meines Hosters.


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2007)

http://www.evanzo.de funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos 

Btw, ich wohne nähe Heidelberg.


----------



## Carrear (19. Oktober 2007)

Es wird ja immer skurriler. Ich meine wie kann das sein? Verschiedene Arcor Kunden an verschiedenen Orten hier in Kassel versuchen die Seiten zu erreichen und es klappt nicht.


----------

